# Advice needed re Renovation Project



## Motocadia10 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi to everyone, 

Just joined, used to live near Caldas da Rainha 14 years ago! now outside New York, and am looking at buying a old house to renovate with some land near Caldas, I will not be doing the work, 

Can anyone give me their thoughts? looking for info on - 
lawyers, engineers, architect, builders, 
The "paper flow" from the council, is it a nightmare? 
we have 1 fluent Portuguese speaker - my wife! and I have friends in Lisbon who can help as well - am I nuts? trying to do this form afar? 

Many thanks, Julian


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Motocadia10 said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> Just joined, used to live near Caldas da Rainha 14 years ago! now outside New York, and am looking at buying a old house to renovate with some land near Caldas, I will not be doing the work,
> 
> ...


"

I'd advise finding somewhere with pre 1955 and "habitation" on the "land registry" listing then there are few restrictions on rebuilding and a registered local builder should be able to do the lot and sign it off so it's insurable (they may get subbies to do electrics etc). But Shirley your friends in Lisbon know this.


----------



## Motocadia10 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks, am told its 1937, am checking the registry, I think it will be easier if it is that date - best Julian


----------

